# Soap Shop almost done!



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Last weekend we installed the floor and started on the shelves in the curing closet. I have all of the cabinets put together and all but one of the counter tops ready to be put in this weekend. I will be so happy to have my house back as a house!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow......it looks great! And I am majorly jealous! LOL *Hopefully* we will start converting the garage next spring.


----------



## JumpinIrish4ever (Mar 11, 2010)

I can't wait to see it when it's finished!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

How wonderful Kathy!!! So excited for you. When your finished come on over and build me one
Tam


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I also started my Tallabred Soaps facebook page today. Baby steps. . . Everything seems to take SO MUCH TIME!!


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I agree - I easily spend 80 hours a week on my business and still don't get done everything I want.

PJ


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

You must never sleep either PJ  What did you mean in another thread about wanting to take your business to the next level?


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Cathy - right now we're in this middle growth phase where we're selling a ridiculous amount of soap, but the business is eating up all the cash from it. The result is that we're working 80 hours a week, and there isn't enough cash to hire some extra help. I want to push through this phase and get to the next level. I want to become a business with gross sales over $1 million. That's what I mean by the next level. It will be interesting to see how long it will take us to get there. 

PJ


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

How nice! I do know the home as studio thing. Congratulations. That is so nice.
You will love having a dedicated space.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Cathy,

That looks fantastic. How big is your room? I am sooo envious! 

Vicki in NC


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

The room is 12x24 with a 5x6 drying closet attached. This weekend we installed all of the cabinets and counter tops. Shelves will have to wait until next weekend along with the electric. At least I can start to use it but not to make the soap in it yet. Getting closer!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

What a great space. Post more picts when you are complete, so we can see the finished results.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

It is looking great!!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

How's it coming? I'd love to see your updated pics


----------

